
Sweden’s Decades-Long Failure to Integrate - imartin2k
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2018-12-01/sweden-s-anti-immigration-wave-is-based-on-a-failure-to-integrate
======
qasdf
> People settled in them for the ethnic support networks, learned the
> language, got better jobs and moved out in a few years, always replaced by
> more immigrants.

>Now, people get stuck. Everyone I talked to named the Swedish real estate
market as the reason. It’s almost impossible to rent an apartment in Stockholm
or other big urban centers, and few can afford to buy one. Swedish housing
prices were up 44 percent last year compared with 2012, and they’ve almost
tripled since 2000.

To me this is one of the most interesting parts. How can politicians let home
prices triple?

~~~
belorn
Sweden is a place with large amount of land and a sparse population. Home
prices has not tripled overall in Sweden.

Those 23 regions are all districts of cities. When we talk about people moving
out of those area, we are talking about people wanting to move from one part
of a city to a richer part of the city. It is relevant from a integration
perspective, but it is a rather important distinction. If people want jobs and
cheap housing all a person need to sacrifice is the willingness to move to any
of the smaller towns. A fact very easy verified by looking at the government
department for labor which list job offerings. From construction worker,
health care worker, to IT professional, I would claim that being flexible in
where you want to live is the most important aspect (and the government will
usually pay the moving costs).

~~~
hoaw
Yes it has, except maybe were the economy is in serious decline. I am guessing
you haven't been to many smaller towns. Smaller cities with jobs, like say
Lund are still very expensive. Sweden is just in denial over its complete
failure.

[https://www.ekonomifakta.se/Fakta/Ekonomi/Hushallens-
ekonomi...](https://www.ekonomifakta.se/Fakta/Ekonomi/Hushallens-
ekonomi/Bostadspriser/)

------
Tsubasachan
Integrating low educated people who don't speak the language is hard in a
modern economy. Being a nurse is considered the low end of the jobs market and
that is a 4 year course.

Looking at immigration with American eyes doesn't work: there is no need for
manual labour in European countries. What Europe wants is highly educated
immigrants who speak English. What Europe gets is immigrants who are trapped
in social welfare and public housing.

------
huxflux
Stop cry Bloomberg, everyone loves Sweden. That's just the way it is.

